

Ask HN:  Rails 3 hosting? - clojurerocks

Hello.  Im trying to find some decent rails 3 shared hosting.  Ive tried 2 hosts over the past week one which was running a 6 months old version and one that simply didnt work at all.  Is Rails 3 and Ruby 1.9.2 too new to run via shared?  Is getting a vps the only option?  If so are there any that are recommended?<p>I know about heroku and engine yard but im new to git and have been having difficulties understanding it plus im concerned about the cost of each.<p>Thank you.
======
cylo
A shared host isn't going to give you very good performance. You could try
looking into <http://heroku.com> to see if that would serve you better.

Otherwise a VPS from Linode should serve you well and it's not too much money
this way either.

~~~
clojurerocks
Thanks for the quick reply. Im not looking for quick response time although
the last host i just tried had horrible response time. This would only be a
development account. As i said ive looked at heroku but the git aspect of it
just confuses me.

Also i wanted something cheap which i guess for rails 3 isnt going to fly. Ill
look at linode though.

~~~
jschuur
You're going to have to become more knowledgable about git anyway when you
start serious development. Basic commits and pushes aren't too difficult at
the beginning. I use Linode, but it requires a little more technical
knowledge, as you're actually just. Given the raw virtual server space and
it's up to you to set up your development stack for the pieces you need on top
of a Linux distribution. They simplify that process a little bit by community
provided StackScripts to get you started though. If you're still new to Rails
and sysadmin, I'd recommend to stick with Heroku and gain some experience
locally in setting up Rails and a web/DB server (works great in a VM or just
using Mac OS)

